# :: ECS Tuning :: 9th Annual Customer Appreciation Holiday Sale & Giveaway!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Building on a seasonal tradition, ECS Tuning's Ninth Annual Customer Appreciation Holiday Sale and Giveaway is back again, and better than ever.

The annual year-end event is packed with shopping specials on hundreds of name brand products. Unlike some online vendors who drop prices only on closeout or off-brand merchandise, the ECS sale is packed with first line performance and specialty parts and accessories from over two dozen name brand suppliers like Forge, FK, H&R, Pipercross, and P3Cars. These are products our customers know by name, and want.

Sale Date: 11/25/13 - 1/5/14

3SDM - save up to 10%
Alzor - save up to 5%
Audi All Weather Mats - save up to 10%
Audi/VW OEM Monster Mats - save up to 15%
Assembled By ECS Kits - save up to 10%
Bremmen Parts - save up to 10%
Chemical Guys - save up to 10%
Dice/Audiovox - save up to 15%
ECS Tuning - save up to 15%
EuroJet - save up to 5%
FK - save up to 15%
Forge - save up to 10%
Fumoto - save up to 15%
H&R - save up to 5%
Isse - save up to 10%
JOM - save up to 10%
Laminix - save up to 5%
Maniacs - save up to 10%
Mechanix Wear - save up to 10%
NewPig - save up to 10%
P3Cars - save up to 10%
Pipercross - save up to 10%
PowerFlex- save up to 15% (Limited sale period! 11/28-12/02)
Rocky Mounts - save up to 10%
Schwaben - save up to 30%
Suspension Techniques - save up to 10% (Limited sale period! 11/25 - 12/08)
Valeo Wiper Sale - save up to 10%
Whiteline - save up to 10%
Ziza - save up to 20%












The Spin-to-Win Giveaway is a thank you from ECS Tuning to everyone in the automotive community, including our current registered users, their families and friends. All prizes are awarded as ECS Tuning Reward dollars redeemable for any purchase at ECSTuning.com. There are no strings: nothing to buy; no coupon codes to enter; no hassles, period. Just fun and prizes.

Participants have three instant chances every day to win $10, $25, or $50 ECS Tuning Rewards. All who resister to play are automatically entered in the Grand Prize Drawing, which will award four additional $250 certificates at the end of the Giveaway; an added $1000 in prizes. To improve their chances of winning, visitors are welcome to return and spin up to three times per day, each and every day until January 4, 2014. (For fairness, each visitor is limited to one win per day.)

Have a great and safe holiday season!!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Perfect for the Audi fanatic! 



Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Take 15% off and get FREE shipping when you order Dice Electronics! 



Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Time has finally run out and our Holiday sale and giveaway has come to an end. Thanks for yet another great year! Please join us in congratulating our grand prize winners below! 










All the best in the upcoming year! 

Jason


----------

